# Duke Here Showing Off My Two Boys Sooty & Sweep



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Keep the noise down please I'm trying to get them off to sleep, we've had a busy morning. 

Alan: I hope things work out with Meg and your cats, it sounds like your doing a grand job. You really are a star.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

What an adorable picture bet no one bugs your kitties...Jill


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> What an adorable picture bet no one bugs your kitties...Jill


Not even me, lol! I once told one of the kittens off for chasing Duke's tail and Duke stood between me and the kitten, his body language said it all "back off".

He's great with them all he asks is for affection either whilst during or before giving affection to the kittens (group hugs are not a problem) 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Another calendar photo!! Fabulous, thanks for sharing it


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

Duke looks very proud


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments.

We all had a fabulous day today we went to the park with our grandson, daughter, future son-in-law and hubby. Duke was in his element.

We have to watch our grandson with the kittens and vice versa so they only made a short appearance and back in their room.

Sue


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture, they look very happy together


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww I love Duke, he's so maternal bles him lol


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

luvly pic nothing betta than seeing cats and dogs together


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Ahhh sue...wat a lovely pic  duke and the kits are gorgeous...i will say tho, i swear u said ur staffy was black lol...musta got ya muddled wiv someone else


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pic they look so cute


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> Ahhh sue...wat a lovely pic  duke and the kits are gorgeous...i will say tho, i swear u said ur staffy was black lol...musta got ya muddled wiv someone else


It must be someone else. You can't actually get pure white Staffies, Dukes skin is so pigmented it looks as though he has a spotted coat, worse when he is wet through.

Sue


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thats a fab piccie, Duke is soooo lovely with Sooty & Sweep


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Brilliant pic - Duke looks as if he is so gentle and loving. I bet the kits are in charge!


----------

